# ShopTemp's Support



## maxozbarker (Jun 16, 2010)

I submitted a ticket over 24 hours ago and have yet to receive a response. According to their support department they are on "24/7". I did receive a support ticket, but I am afraid my DSTWO is faulty and am even more concerned that ShopTemp's support is bogus. Anyone have a success story around ShopTemp's support?


----------



## RupeeClock (Jun 16, 2010)

http://shoptemp.com/news/23/National-Holid...th-of-June.html

They're on a national holiday from the 14th to the 16th. You will probably receive support starting tomorrow.

Funny how their national holiday overlaps with E3 huh?


----------



## h0ser81 (Jun 16, 2010)

I opened a ticket late at night on the 14th for a problem with my shipping and received a response yesterday. I would bet they get back to you today or tomorrow.


----------



## maxozbarker (Jun 17, 2010)

Heard back from ShopTemp and since their first email I have received prompt responses and clear direction. The responses are very well written and super clear (I guess I am surprised by that). I will post an update once a working DSTWO is sent to me.


----------



## portezbie (Jun 18, 2010)

submitted a ticket 6 days ago because the microsd card I received from them broke in less than a month. Still have not had a response.


----------



## Costello (Jun 18, 2010)

portezbie: there's been the weekend and 3 days holiday, I bet they have a lot of work to catch up.

Anyhow there are a few things you should know about the support, and that was an absolute condition for them to be partners with gbatemp:
1) they will not hesitate to replace broken/defective stuff if it's necessary.
2) they usually answer within 24 hours on business days, but sometimes they cannot answer right away. For example when a customer wants a replacement for a broken item, the customer support agent in charge of the ticket will ask the manager what to do. Sometimes they answer tthe customer saying "okay, i'll ask my manager, please hold on" and sometimes they don't, but they get back to the customer with the final answer.
3) they speak _perfect english_, at least like I said that was a condition. I haven't tried the customer support myself but I've heard good things from various people.
4) also sometimes the emails you get from the support system gets treated as spam, so you dont see it coming. You have to check the ticket on teh web... or add the email address to the whitelist.

they will not let you down, and if for some reason your ticket remains unanswered for a too long period of time, contact me and i'll shout at them


----------



## portezbie (Jun 18, 2010)

heh, thanks.

Well I still have yet to hear from them so......sic em?

Good call checking my spam folder, I always forget to do that. But alas, nothing from shoptemp.


----------



## Costello (Jun 19, 2010)

send me a PM with your order ID, otherwise i don't know what i should complain about haha


----------



## portezbie (Jun 22, 2010)

It turns out that I am a jerk. I checked my spam folder, but forgot to check the spam folder associated with the email address that is linked to my main account. So that was all my fault. After further emails with shoptemp and explaining the situation fully and what I have read here and on their site, I figured I owed it to shoptemp to let everyone know that the matter was resolved to my satisfaction. They gave me store credit for half tof the price of the card which seemed pretty reasonable to me. It did take some cajoling, but I understand they don't want to be taken advantage of either.


----------



## maxozbarker (Jun 28, 2010)

Shoptemp suggested that I send my DSTWO to them so they can determine whether or not it is faulty. The shipping prices jumped from $3 for regular US Mail to $43 for FedEx or UPS. So in three weeks or so my card will be received an hopefully in two months I will have a working card sent to me. I would've taken credit for half a card; why didn't I ask?


----------



## lv100charizard9 (Jun 28, 2010)

I idiotically made a shipping/billing mistake in the address field, sent the product to New mexico instead of new jersey (damn drop down boxs). i sent a ticket request last night and haven't gotten a response yet. Is it possible for them to re-route shipments? Anyway, i'm getting anxious now since i would rather get this problem fixed ASAP and have been checking my e-mail like a hawk.


----------



## maxozbarker (Jul 16, 2010)

Shoptemp responded that they have received my faulty card and are issuing a new card. I am very satisfied with this solution and, unless I do not receive the card, can say that Shoptemp has first rate support.


----------

